# Google Fonts über CSS einbinden



## mediamat (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
MUSS man die GoogleFont-Api unbedingt direkt im HTML laden oder reicht es auch nur über ein externes CSS?


----------



## basti1012 (3. Juni 2018)

wie meinst du das ?

anstatt so

```
<link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Indie+Flower" rel="stylesheet">
<style>
p{
font-family: 'Indie Flower', cursive;
}
</style>
```

Kann man das auch so machen

```
<style>
@import url('https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Indie+Flower');

p{
font-family: 'Indie Flower', cursive;
}
</style>
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2018)

Am  Rande, durch die DSGVO kannste Du das externe Einbinden der Googlefonts eigentlich vergessen. Du müsstest mit Google für die Fonts ein AV abschließen was Google nicht anbietet, außerdem veröffentlicht Google auch nicht genau welche Daten durch die Verbindung abgefragt werden.


----------



## EuroCent (4. Juni 2018)

Dann dürfte man so ziemlich vielen nicht ^^
Lad dir die Fonts runter und stelle sie bereit.


----------



## mediamat (13. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte das ganz pfiffig so machen, dass die in der externen CSS sind und nicht gleich oben auf im Sourcecode sichtbar ;-)
PS: Kennt jemand die "Bricks Fontsbibliothek"? Ist das DSGVO-konformer? bzw. gibt es andere Fontbibliotheken, die das sind? 

(Oder wie war das nochmal mit Schriften auf meinen Server tun...geht doch irgendwie wenn ich die Googleschriften da einfach lokal hochlade oder? Das müsste ja dann bedenkenfrei sein.)


----------



## basti1012 (13. Juni 2018)

Fonts runterladen und auf Server wieder raufladen,einbinden fertig.Ja das geht ,nur DSGVO kenne ich mich nicht aus,aber da keine Fremdlinks mehr vorhanden sind sollte das wohl Ok gehen


----------



## mediamat (14. Juni 2018)

Mit "font-face" ja?
Läuft das heutzutage auch sicher auf allen Browsern?


----------



## EuroCent (14. Juni 2018)

Sollte zumindestens


----------



## basti1012 (14. Juni 2018)

Jo . Hier mal ein Beispiel
http://sebastian1012.bplaced.net/homepagebasti1012/forumscripte_juni2018/schriftart_server.php

Die runtergeladene Datei von Google Fonts  habe ich hier umgewandelt https://www.fontsquirrel.com/tools/webfont-generator
und  dann steht da auch der Css Code drinne den man brauch.

In einigen Beschreibungten steht das nicht alle Browser mit der ttf Datei klar kommt die man von Google bekommt.Deswegen das umwandeln


----------



## mediamat (15. Juni 2018)

Ok vielen Dank, guter Tipp, das mit dem Umwandeln hätte ich z.B. nicht gewusst.


----------



## mediamat (16. Juni 2018)

So das hat bei Webseite Nummer eins sehr gut geklappt.

Jetzt hab ich noch das Betheme, da weiß ich nicht so recht wie man Google per PHP manuell deaktiviert...man kann zwar bei dem Template eine Customfont laden, aber nur in EINER Variante und nur EIN Dateiformat.

Es ist nur "regular" da, andere wie "200", "900" fehlen.
Und es liegt nur als WOFF vor, alle anderen "SVG" "TTF" etc. fehlen.

Es SCHEINT aber trotzdem alles richtig dargestellt...kann es aber sein, dass das doch Auswirkungen hat, die ich grad nicht merke? Dürften nicht CSS-Angaben wie "font-weight: 900" eigentlich gar nicht funktionieren? Und bringt das nur eine Dateiformat Browserkompatibilitäts-Probleme?


----------

